# Updated Nelson Report



## falconer_3 (Apr 10, 2003)

I had a very good day out at Nelson today. I caught 26 smaller(6-8 inches) bass, one slab of a crappie, and 5 larger bass(15-16 inch range) I had a real nice 18 inch fish on, but lost her when I tried to grab the lip!  oh well, it was an awesome day. Almost all the fish came on Power Minnows, and some on Senkos too. The guys out in boats seemed to be having real good luck too.


----------

